# Please help!!!! Cork bark rounds has mold on it!!



## kev48584 (Apr 30, 2012)

so i bought a big cork bark rounds that you see at any pet store and decided to break it up for my arboreal tarantuals and i have them in those 1 gallon jars with a 2 inch hole with screen mesh hot glued on and last night two of the bark had mold growing! what's the best way to get rid of this? is it safe to use it again after i clean it? how do you clean the mold off safely? i thought cork bark couldn't mold????? if i can't use bark with high humidity enclosures for my arboreal what else would you recommend that's naturalistic looking?? i don't see how it can grow mold when i have a 2 inch hole on the lids.....:/


----------



## hamhock 74 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just let the cork bark dry up and the mold will die, mold isn't as bad as everyone thinks it is, just visually displeasing to some.


----------



## Drezno (Apr 30, 2012)

Seems like it's not super rare for people to get mold on their cork bark in high humidity environments, despite its reputation (it still may be better than other kinds of bark, I don't know). I would say you should probably just scrub off the mold and then bake the piece of bark in the oven for a while to try to kill everything off. That may not be totally effective, though, so you may just have to live with a heightened cleaning schedule for a while. You can use the search function to find lots of other threads on this that will probably be helpful. Good luck!


----------

